

Building the Atari ST - allenbrunson
http://www.dadhacker.com/blog/?p=995

======
comatose_kid
I still recall an article in BYTE from long ago (1986ish) which went over the
design of the ST. The article was subtitled "The 68000 Unbounded" and had a
nice interview with the chief h/w designer Shivji (forget his first name).

BYTE was a great magazine back in the day...

